# Make moss "trees" using other than driftwood?



## Java Moss (Jan 17, 2011)

What could I use to make "trees" that moss will stick to? Driftwood at the LFS is pricey, crappy and short and experiences buying it online disappointed due to getting short fat pieces rather than the elaborate pieces shown in the pictures.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Seems like there are some quality manzanita vendors on the forums here. I would encourage you to check them out as they take pictures of the actual piece you are getting. Besides doing some sort of wire frame/aquarium safe plaster tree yourself, I can't think of anything.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

You can use any hardwood you can find. You will want to boil it, I usually boil found wood for up to 12 hours, both to get anything potentially harmful out, plus tannins. If it has bark on it, try to strip as much as you can before you boil but it often comes off easier, after you start to boil it. Anything problematic, try after a few hours of boiling. Just make sure to let it cool, it will be really hot.


All wood is collected so you can safely collect your own. Avoid softwoods as they will not hold up over time. Though bog wood and manzanita are popular choices, they are not your only choices.


----------



## YellowDawg (Nov 1, 2011)

http://manzanita-driftwood.com/Manzanita.html
Great website. He has great communication and he ships fast! It _was_ packed rather... Inexpertly?  But it is still a great piece...


----------



## Java Moss (Jan 17, 2011)

YellowDawg said:


> http://manzanita-driftwood.com/Manzanita.html
> Great website. He has great communication and he ships fast! It _was_ packed rather... Inexpertly?  But it is still a great piece...


Sweet! Thanks folks!

Gonna pick me up some of that. When the wife asks, "Where'd you get those?" I can go, "Ah, I was bored waiting on work, so I took a stroll down the shore of lake erie". 

Saw some wood last year floated up on shore. Woof. Won't let it near my house, let alone in the tank.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

a simple way is to simply get a good size branch that will = the truck and then buy some Stainless steel mesh, then cut a 4", 6," 12" sized dia piece and wrap the moss to this, you can make a simple dome and that will make a nice even canopy.

Some folks sell wood, some folks actually use the woodroud:


----------



## Java Moss (Jan 17, 2011)

plantbrain said:


> a simple way is to simply get a good size branch that will = the truck and then buy some Stainless steel mesh, then cut a 4", 6," 12" sized dia piece and wrap the moss to this, you can make a simple dome and that will make a nice even canopy.
> 
> Some folks sell wood, some folks actually use the woodroud:


Like steel lathe for plastering would be an idea mesh? 

Lots of branches laying in the yard 'round here - primarily maple, oak and willow. Those are okay for a fish tank?


----------

